# Senco quality



## dbol

Not a fan of Senco. I have a sks stapler that I have had fixed a no. of times and it still misfires way more than it should. Paslode or Duo-fast for me.


----------



## wseand

I am in the market for a framer. I was torn between the PC and the Senco. Maybe I will try the Senco. I have PC brads and I usually stick with what I know but sometimes I get a little Froggy. thanks for the review.


----------



## Cato

Looked at this framer awhile back but went with the Paslode model that shoots clipped and roundhead nails. Very reliable and flawless performance.

The rafter hook that comes on the Paslode is a incredibly convenient feature when you are either climbing around or on a ladder and can hang the nailer off a stick of 2x material.


----------

